

Video hacking; HDMI 1.4 specification will include 3d formats - anigbrowl
http://www.virtualpressoffice.com/publicsiteContentFileAccess/224966/224966.html/?fileContentId=224966&fileName=224966.html&fromOtherPageToDisableHistory=Y

======
anigbrowl
FYI I am not affiliated with this industry group. 'Virtualpressoffice.com'
looks weird to me, but the linked content is not any kind of spam.

